# flounder in the elizabeth river???



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

are there flounder in the elizabeth river??? down around the jordan bridge? i want to fish that little pier as well as drift it in my boat but i am not sure if they make it that far into the river? any help would be great

buzz


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, 20+ years ago I use to help a crabber out in the Eastern branch of the Elizabeth & we would catch "hog-choker" type flounder in the crab-pots, but I really doubt regular fluke flounder are in that muddy bottom, as there prefer sand & current. Best of luck--


----------



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

*flounder*

I fish the southern branch of the elizabeth. Two years ago I caught 2 baby flounder (6") south of the hot ditch. But in general there are no numbers of flounder in the elizabeth worth fishing for.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

catchinabuzz, You're not going to find much in the way of flounder in that area. The bottom's too muddy. There are croaker, spot and stripers there during the various seasons. If you have a trailered boat, I would suggest going to Portsmouth City park ramp. After you launch, go directly to the area between the bridges and fish the channel edges. I've had real good luck there.


----------



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

sound like a plan i will probably go there for the flatties and jordan for the rest thanks for the help

buzz


----------



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

as soon as i move into my new house out in portsmouth i will have to get you to pull a little tour guide duty, i sure you wont mind when we are pulling in the flatties

buzz


----------

